# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  وفاة ابنة الأستاذ الدكتور/ حمدي عمر ....إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

## د.شيماء عطاالله

:Tr7ib Tr 1 1: 



بمزيد من الحزن والأسى ننعي وفاة ابنة الأستاذ الدكتور/ حمدي عمر عميد الكلية


 التي انتقلت الي جوار ربها يوم 8/8/2013 إثر حادث أليم .......ندعو الله العلي القدير 


أن يرحمها وأن يلهم والدها ووالدتها وكل أسرتها الصبر والسلوان....


وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## لارين

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

الله يرحمها ويصبر أهلها

----------


## حازم عطاالله

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## جاسر

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

البقاء لله

----------


## عاصم

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

البقاء لله

----------

